# Mara X (a noobs point of view)



## Steve0183 (Jan 22, 2021)

I thought I would give my view on my Mara X after my initial fault which resulted in the temperature probe and control unit being replaced under warranty.

first some insight to my espresso experience. For years I used nespresso to make coffee until I got bored with the flavour and texture of the coffee, not matching that of a cafe.

I then recently (reluctantly admit) researched expresso machine, only to find out they are called espresso machines!

I then bought a cheap espresso machine made by Swan to see if I liked it and whether it was something I could into, which I did so decided to get the Mara X and Iberital MC2 grinder.

Following the MC2 instructions I Found getting the grinder dialled in an absolute nightmare for a beginner as all my shots came through the Mara X in seconds! As a noob had no idea what I was really looking for and was worried about damaging the burrs. This was until I found a mention on here to remove the hopper and then use a socket on the nut to manually operated the grinder to ensure the burrs were not touching.

I have since managed to constantly get 36g shots from 18g coffee over 25 seconds and amazing espresso with a wonderful velvet creme.

The sense of achievement was amazing as I was on the verge of thinking the grinder couldn't do what I needed it to. It was just me being a noob and not adjusting enough.

I also experienced issues with steam pressure from the Mara X but then after reading other posts I figured out, it was yet another noob issue in really not knowing how to properly work the machine. I would pull 2 double shots then try and do the milk, with the resulting pressure dropping down to 0.5 bar.

I now pull a shot and ensure the boiler is full and up to temp and then steam my milk, where the machine stays above 1 bar easily.

In conclusion, I have found the Mara X a great machine. I get wonderful coffee where even my wife (who is a tea drinker) enjoys drinking the coffee.

Most of the frustration and issues (excluding the faults repairs under warranty) have been down to user error and operating the machine correctly. I love the machine and would not change it especially how quick I have managed to get used to it as a noob, with a bit of help from this forum.

My only gripe is the wasted water but for what it costs I am reluctant to do the OPV mod incase I invalidate the warranty. I just see it as a way of keeping the tray clean 🤣

Anyway I thought I would post this as there are a lot of posts regarding peoples faults with the machine and I thought I would post something positive as I love my machine 😃


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

@Steve0183 good write up mate. Totally agree with you about the MaraX. My only problems have been operator error (see my recent post in Muppetry thread.) You have a great machine, for my money it's the best HX machine out there. Sure there are some machines which beat it in the "shiney shiney" stakes but they all have to deal with cooling flushes and we don't.

On the water front I wonder If the fact that we aren't wasting water with cooling flushes makes up for the amount of water that the OPV dumps into the drip tray. I wouldn't trade the vibe pump for anything. It's the quietest vibe pump machine I have ever heard.

OPV mod. I'm with you, I don't think the inconvenience of emptying the drip tray more often than I would like, outweighs possibly invalidating my BB warranty or making the pump louder.

Just wait until you upgrade to a better grinder. The machine so deserves it and will deliver even better coffee when matched with a more capable grinder. Personally some (actually all) of my equipment decisions are driven by spousal approval. I was waiting on Niche Zero to be back in stock but my wife veto'ed that but approved the Eureka Mignon in chrome finish. I think I will upgrade that to the new XL version and beg forgiveness if she happens to notice.

Best of luck in your espresso journey.


----------



## Steve0183 (Jan 22, 2021)

Dallah said:


> @Steve0183 good write up mate. Totally agree with you about the MaraX. My only problems have been operator error (see my recent post in Muppetry thread.) You have a great machine, for my money it's the best HX machine out there. Sure there are some machines which beat it in the "shiney shiney" stakes but they all have to deal with cooling flushes and we don't.
> 
> On the water front I wonder If the fact that we aren't wasting water with cooling flushes makes up for the amount of water that the OPV dumps into the drip tray. I wouldn't trade the vibe pump for anything. It's the quietest vibe pump machine I have ever heard.
> 
> ...


 I'm glad I'm not the only one haa haa.

Most of my friends are really interested in hearing about the coffee, however everyone so far has died with shock horror when I tell them the cost.

Ultimately getting great coffee at a fraction of the chain cafe price, should start seeing a return.

I have just changed to different coffee beans and I'm surprised to see how much difference is made. I've had to completely adjust the grind again as I have found the grind that worked with my last lot of beans is too fine for these new beans.

It probably sounds silly to you guys who have more experience but I'm amazed by how many variables can affect the shot.

I was probably a bit niave before thinking how hard can it be, laughing when I watched videos of people making coffee with scales, Saying to myself "look at those idiots! Why on earth would anyone use scales to measure coffee." Well it was not long till I bought myself a set of scales after I bought my machine 🤣


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Steve0183 said:


> Ultimately getting great coffee at a fraction of the chain cafe price, should start seeing a return.
> 
> I have just changed to different coffee beans and I'm surprised to see how much difference is made. I've had to completely adjust the grind again as I have found the grind that worked with my last lot of beans is too fine for these new beans.
> 
> ...


 I don't know what they charge in the chains but at my 6 to 8 doubles per day or more consumption...today I have had 4 brewed coffees (made with 18g each time) and one double shot already from MaraX. I will probably have 3/4 more coffees today. If I was paying for all that coffee in a coffee shop...it would cost a ridiculous amount. Of course it only works out if you don't use the coffee shops as much.

There are a lot of things affecting the shots....making good shots, often much much better than the high street is easy, making amazing shots most times does take a little more work and experience..

It's a big expenditure, in your case opver 1100, but you can be secure in the knowledge that should you ever upgrade the grinder, further rewards await you. I always think you need to consider 2 things when investing.



Do you have the available cash, never go short of other things to buy the coffee gear


Amortise the cost over 5 years as a minimum...that puts a more realistic perspective on the kit....most of which will last a lot longer than 5 years....even 5 years, it's usually less than £3 per week.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Steve0183 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one haa haa.
> 
> Most of my friends are really interested in hearing about the coffee, however everyone so far has died with shock horror when I tell them the cost.
> 
> ...


 @The Systemic Kid would disagree with the argument that gear pays itself off in reduced spend at coffee shops.

If anything it will eventually drive your costs up. You now know what a decent coffee tastes like. When you are out (when it is eventually safe to do so) you will look in disdain at the chains in all but the most dire of circumstances. Instead you will search out an independent coffee shop which can produce decent coffee. The independents are rarely, if ever cost competitive with the chains.

Just admit you have a new hobby and it requires some spend. It's far cheaper than golf or cars.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Dallah said:


> @The Systemic Kid would disagree with the argument that gear pays itself off in reduced spend at coffee shops.
> 
> If anything it will eventually drive your costs up. You now know what a decent coffee tastes like. When you are out (when it is eventually safe to do so) you will look in disdain at the chains in all but the most dire of circumstances. Instead you will search out an independent coffee shop which can produce decent coffee. The independents are rarely, if ever cost competitive with the chains.
> 
> Just admit you have a new hobby and it requires some spend. It's far cheaper than golf or cars.


Or bicycles


----------

